# Wahl zur Glühweintour



## fez (23. November 2005)

Sehr geehrte Northernlights, sehr geehrte Luigis, liebe Rockerinnen und Rocker der Bones,
ich möchte sie bitten von ihrem demokratischen Grundrechten Gebrauch zu machen und unter den angegebenen 3 Glühweintour-Zielen zu wählen.

*Um die Sache gerecht zu machen bitte ich nur um Stimmabgabe von Teilnehmern welche in jedem Falle mitfahren werden, ganz egal wo es hingeht !*


----------



## fez (23. November 2005)

meine Stimme ist abgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (23. November 2005)

obwohl ich ja noch nich weiss ob ich mitfahr stimm ich trotzdem ab   

denn wählen tu ich gerne machen 


-_-


----------



## fez (23. November 2005)

warum 4 Teilnehmer an der Wahl, sind doch erst 2 ??? Verstehe ich da was falsch ? Wenn da anonyme Mitwähler dazwischenfunken müssen wir halt sagen was wir gewählt haben...

icke: Buscame Mucho


----------



## knoflok (23. November 2005)

moi aussi:

buscame mucho


----------



## Don Stefano (23. November 2005)

Bin für Forbach, auch wenn ich am liebsten auf der Badener Höhe starten würde.


----------



## marc (23. November 2005)

Hab auch mal für Forbach gestimmt, wohl wissend daß die Ostereier-Tour 2006 dann in meiner Heimat stattfindet


----------



## Flugrost (23. November 2005)

Falz! Wen wunderts?


----------



## Wooly (23. November 2005)

Um mal kurz etwas in die wagschale zu werfen, am 18.12 gibt es laut meiner Internetrecherche nur in Baiersbronn oder in Baden Baden nen Weihnachtsmarkt, die verteilen das im Murgtal etwas.

Wie sieht es denn in der Pfalz aus, und im Kinzigtal, hat da einer Informationen ?


----------



## Wooly (23. November 2005)

ach ich hab übrigens für die Pfalz gestimmt ..


----------



## Flugrost (23. November 2005)

16.12.2005-18.12.2005
 Weihnachtsmarkt
 Deidesheim
 Vorderpfalz

17.12.2005-18.12.2005
 Weihnachtsmarkt
 Freinsheim
 Vorderpfalz

21.11.-22.12.
 Neustadt
 Weihnachtsmarkt

25.11.-18.12.
 Bad Dürkheim
 Weihnachtsmarkt Mo-S0 außer Totensonntag

17.12.-18.12.
 Sankt Martin
 Weihnachtsmarkt

Das dürfte fürs erste reichen, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. November 2005)

ich bin ja grundsätzlich gegen demokratie und abstimmungen jeglicher art. Deshalb halte ich ja auch an dem diktat des herrn froschel fest und hab mein kreuz bei kinzigtal gemacht.

die welt besteht aus mehr als nur der palz

eL

ohgott ich seh schon das traumschiff der NL an der Kalmit einlaufen


----------



## Triple F (23. November 2005)

Forbach.
Schöne Gegend...


----------



## rohstrugel (23. November 2005)

Ich hab mal für Forbach gestimmt,
obwohl mir das eh Wurscht is, wo wir fahren.
Hauptsache wir haben Spass ... hicks 


Und wenn sich der eL erbarmt, und mich von zuhause abholt,
könnte ich noch mehr Spass haben ... doppelhicks


----------



## dave (23. November 2005)

so, hab' mal fürs kinzigtal gestimmt ... einfach weil's für mich was neues wäre.
falls es dann doch woanders hingehen sollte, wär's auch nicht schlimm! 

@skuehnen:
jo, der letzte teil der badener-höhen-abfahrt ab dem gedenkstein ist schon ziemlich genial! wäre cool, wenn's in der ecke noch mehr von dem ruppigen zeug gäbe ...


----------



## Wooly (24. November 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Forbach.
> Schöne Gegend...



stimmt .... zum kanufahren ...


----------



## nils (24. November 2005)

Man, kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Netz, schon ist alles gnadenlos zugespamt und hat sich verselbstständigt... ich bin stolz auf euch!
Im Zuge der Globalisierung im Allgemeinen und der Demokratie im Speziellen hab ich für die Falz gestimmt, um der großen Koalition noch eine Schanze zu geben. Denn in einer großen Koalition können ja große Entscheidungen getroffen und durchgesetzt werden, wie es so normalerweise nicht möglich wäre. So hört man es zumindest in letzter Zeit aus den Rundfunkgeräten, wo das wohl noch hinführt... keine Ahnung.

Orientierungslos: Nils.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (24. November 2005)

@fezini... 

es scheint sich ein eindeutig zweideutiges ergebnis abzuzeichnen; was machen wir, wenn bei der umfrage nichts mit ner wirklichen mehrheit rauskomt... ?


----------



## fez (24. November 2005)

wenns wirklich so kommt schlage ich vor gehn wir in die Pfalz weil:
- wir da mit der Glühweintour noch nie waren.
- dann die Rehlein im Forbacher Tann ihre Ruhe haben. Was Waldgeist irgendwo im Besame Mucho-Thread gesagt hat ist tatsächlich ein Argument, zumindest bei Buscame bricht man ziemlich brutal in ein Wildrückzugsgebiet ein was die Viecher durch die Flüchterei im Schnee schon viel Energie kostet (gut, man kann auch argumentieren dass es für den gestressten deutschen Wald eh viel zu viel Wild gibt, ein paar weniger könnte nicht schaden...)
- wir dann im Kinzigtal Ostereier suchen und Marc bis dahin eine schöne Runde dort zusammengestellt hat.


----------



## lelebebbel (25. November 2005)

Ich bin auch mal für die Falls, pfalz ich mitkomme jedenpfalz.


----------



## Bremsman (26. November 2005)

HI habe auch für die Pfalz gestimmt 
fahre aber auch sonst mit !!
sg bm


----------



## han (26. November 2005)

melde mich mal aus dem sonnigem Suedafrica. Habe gerade Meerblick uns sitze mir einheimischem Bier am PC . 
Habe nat. fuer die Pfalz gestimmt


----------



## rohstrugel (26. November 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> melde mich mal aus dem sonnigem Suedafrica. Habe gerade Meerblick uns sitze mir einheimischem Bier am PC .
> Habe nat. fuer die Pfalz gestimmt


Bier trinken gilt nicht, glühender Wein ist angesagt.


----------



## han (28. November 2005)

den bekommt man hier unten soooo schlecht


----------



## Flugrost (28. November 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> den bekommt man hier unten soooo schlecht


Selbermachen! Einfach ne Pulle trinken und lange genuch in die Sonne legen  
Wir trinken hier den Wein "on the rocks"


----------



## LittleHunter (29. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab' mal fürs kinzigtal gestimmt ... einfach weil's für mich was neues wäre.
> falls es dann doch woanders hingehen sollte, wär's auch nicht schlimm!



Bin hier vom Kinzigtal sprich nähe Haslach. Braucht Ihr Infos ?
Wart Ihr nicht schon in Gengenbach und dann hoch zum Mossturm ?


----------



## LittleHunter (29. November 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal kurz etwas in die wagschale zu werfen, am 18.12 gibt es laut meiner Internetrecherche nur in Baiersbronn oder in Baden Baden nen Weihnachtsmarkt, die verteilen das im Murgtal etwas.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn in der Pfalz aus, und im Kinzigtal, hat da einer Informationen ?



In Gengenbach ist an jedem Tag ein Weihnachstmarkt. Ich frag mal nach wie es in Zell a.H. ist oder in Hausach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (29. November 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Bin hier vom Kinzigtal sprich nähe Haslach. Braucht Ihr Infos ?
> Wart Ihr nicht schon in Gengenbach und dann hoch zum Mossturm ?



ja zwei Mal ... machte es allerdings nicht gerade besser ...


----------



## knoflok (6. Dezember 2005)

oki leute: Endspurt ist angesagt. 

Da sich mittlerweile ein eindeutiger Kandidat für die diesjährige Glühweintour herauskristallisiert hat schlage ich nun vor, das unsere Guide-spielenden Tourengötter Froschel oder Fez (oder wer sich halt dazu ernannt fühlt...) nun ein Machtwort sprechen, und die Tour vorgeben. 

Mittlerweile soll es ja in jedem Thread am 18.12. irgendwoanders hingehen...

Demokratie schön und gut, aber sie führt eben nicht immer zu einer Lösung... 

Ich hoffe allerdings, das wir eine passende Lösung für alle finden können! 

Also Jungens... 

Lasset mal hören! 

knofi


würd ja selbst was vorschlagen, aber bei meinem wegegedächtnis.... lassen wir das mal lieber...


----------



## Froschel (6. Dezember 2005)

da es bei mir noch nicht ganz sicher ist ob ich genesungstechnisch bis dahin fit bin, lasse ich die Entscheidung aus meinen Händen gleiten, in die morastigen Tiefen der Zähflüssigkeit kollektiver Gedanken. 


-_-


----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2005)

daas gaanze Leben ist ein Quiz
und wir sind nuur die Kandidateen *sing*

Unentschieden, oder ? 10:10...

Tragen wirs unter uns aus Bernhard ? Wenn du sagen kannst ob du dabeisein werden können wirst sein ... dann soll es nach deinem Wunsch ins Kinzigtal gehen. 
Falls nicht Pfalz.

*edit*

also gut. lassen wirs dabei, wenn B. bis nächste Woche wieder fitter ist: Kinzigtal.
Wenn B. nächste Woche absagt: Pfalz.


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

hä? habt ihr irgendwelche terminschwierigkeiten? wenn die abstimmung am 13/12/05 entschieden ist, reichen 5tage doch in der regel um eine tour zusammenzustellen......oder seh ich das falsch. also warum die jungen pferde (?) scheu machen, wenn wir eh fahren......


----------



## Froschel (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> hä? habt ihr irgendwelche terminschwierigkeiten? wenn die abstimmung am 13/12/05 entschieden ist, reichen 5tage doch in der regel um eine tour zusammenzustellen......oder seh ich das falsch. also warum die jungen pferde (?) scheu machen, wenn wir eh fahren......



nein wir haben keine Terminschwierigkeiten, nur hast du anscheinend noch etwas probleme damit unser Ritual zu durchschauen, gehört alles zum Programm.

Dass man den jungen Leuten heut zu Tag aber auch alles erklären muss.....


-_-


----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2005)

alles ein abgekartetes Spiel - damit Seppl2 auch seinen Spass hat.


----------



## Waldgeist (6. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich das so aus neutraler Warte betrachte, wWird ja nur über den *Start * abgestimmtz, nicht das Ziel. 

So kann der Start doch auch an einem beliebigen Ort, der nicht Startort ist erfolgen und alle gedachten Startorte auf der Runde angefahren werden. hä?

Man sollte dann aber vielleicht den 1. Treffpunkt, andem sich die Startortwähle einfinden irgendwie in die Reihe bekommen 

Das hätte den Vorteil, diverse Glühweinarten (badisch, pfälzisch und alemannisch) zu verko??en zu können.

Auf zur En(dt)scheidungsrunde...

Glühweingeist


----------



## Froschel (6. Dezember 2005)

jeder sollte sich dann auch einen wintertauglichen Schlafsack mitnehmen, die Tour geht dann halt etwas länger.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Unentschieden, oder ? 10:10...



nö 11:10 Pfalz (ich wars nicht)


----------



## knoflok (6. Dezember 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so aus neutraler Warte betrachte, wWird ja nur über den *Start * abgestimmtz, nicht das Ziel.
> 
> So kann der Start doch auch an einem beliebigen Ort, der nicht Startort ist erfolgen und alle gedachten Startorte auf der Runde angefahren werden. hä?
> 
> ...



denke da eher wie froschel... 
da könnten doch einige kilometer (und tage) zusammenkommen... 

lasse mer des lieber


----------



## Triple F (6. Dezember 2005)

@ wooly:
Mal ganz generell:
Hättest du für mich noch nen Sitz- + Bikeplatz frei? Hab nämlich keinen Bock von FR in die Palz die ganze Strecke zu fahren   .

THX,
Bernd


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> @ wooly:
> Mal ganz generell:
> Hättest du für mich noch nen Sitz- + Bikeplatz frei? Hab nämlich keinen Bock von FR in die Palz die ganze Strecke zu fahren   .



also ich habe auf jeden Fall noch 2 Plätze frei ... jetzt nur noch einen ... und wehe du kotzt mir das Auto voll ....


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2005)

so langsam könnte unser geschätzter Kurpfalzwart Armin "Spätburgunder" Flugrost mal mit ein paar Tourenvorschlägen incl. Weihnachtsmarkt um die Ecke kommen.

jajajaja fez ich weisss ... immer demokratisch bleiben und so ... aber bei den Lullerbacken hier wird das doch sonst eh nix ....


----------



## eL (6. Dezember 2005)

strecke wird am sonntach getestet!
wie jeden sonntach halt   
also nix besonderes.

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (6. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe auf jeden Fall noch 2 Plätze frei ... jetzt nur noch einen ... und wehe du kotzt mir das Auto voll ....



ich bring uns noch zwei labbrige Pizzen mit  :kotz:


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> strecke wird am sonntach getestet!
> wie jeden sonntach halt
> also nix besonderes.



el du harte Eisensau .... bist halt immer noch unser Frontschwein NR.1 ... wie wärs eigentlich mit Vogesen als Glüh ... ach neee geht ja ... ich vergaß ... uns scoutet schön !!!


----------



## Bremsman (7. Dezember 2005)

Sorry JOGA bin raus da ich an besagtem Tag um 16 uhr  wieder in Durlach 
sein muß    (Essen bei der Family )  
gehe derweil den" Grünen Kasten" shapen
Kenny und ich wollen und werden ihn Wiederbeleben!!!!  
Grüße BM


----------



## Seppl2 (8. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> alles ein abgekartetes Spiel - damit Seppl2 auch seinen Spass hat.


 
Extra für mich? Das ist zuviel der Ehre.


----------



## Froschel (12. Dezember 2005)

also die Wahl zur Glühweihnachtstour wird nun nach Einstimmigen Unstimmigkeiten nun demokratisch meinerseits festgelegt.

Hiermit entscheide ich die Haslachtour im schwarzen Wald als eindeutiger Favorit und jeder der anders gestimmt hat, trägt sicher tief in seinem Herzen auch den gleichen Gedanken. Lauscht eurem Unterbewusstsein und ihr werdet finden.

Die Tour konnte leider nicht vorgescoutet werden, was aber dem Expeditionscharakter nur positiv zu Gute schlägt.

Ich fahr natürlich auch mit, was der Ausfahrt einen ordentlichen verzögerungseffekt verleihen wird und so auch der ungeübtere sportler hier seine Chance auf nichtverlorengehen ergreifen kann.

Also 
Treffpunkt: Haslach (kennt dort jemand einen guten Treffpunkt/Parkplatz ?)
Treffzeit:    10.30 in Haslach oder ist das zu früh ?



-_-


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> .... und so auch der ungeübtere sportler hier seine Chance auf nichtverlorengehen ergreifen kann.


 
gut zu wissen


----------



## marc (12. Dezember 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Also
> Treffpunkt: Haslach (kennt dort jemand einen guten Treffpunkt/Parkplatz ?)
> Treffzeit:    10.30 in Haslach oder ist das zu früh ?
> -_-



11 Uhr würde auch reichen    . Treffpunkt könnte man den großen Platz neben den Bahngleisen (Ortseingang von OG aus gesehen) links nehmen. Oder im Ort selbst den Aldi-Parkplatz. Oder beim Schwimmbad. Oder beim Edeka/Neukauf gegenüber vom Schwimmbad. Sucht euch was aus  

(Hoffentlich schaff ich das auch weil am SA ist Weihnachtstour in FR..)
Marc


----------



## Froschel (12. Dezember 2005)

ok, dann bin ich für *"großen Platz neben den Bahngleisen (Ortseingang von OG aus gesehen) links nehmen"* 


-_-


----------



## eL (12. Dezember 2005)

au man.... lass lieber beim mc donaldo in mühlenburch treffen.

eL


----------



## nils (12. Dezember 2005)

Scheiß Demokratie... konnte meinem Unterbewusstsein noch nichts entlocken es spricht in Rätseln nur ab und zu versteht man mal ein leises Pfalz. Aber es hat ja auch noch bis Sonntag Zeit... Immerhin wissen wirs jetzt wos hingeht!

Nils.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. Dezember 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiß Demokratie... konnte meinem Unterbewusstsein noch nichts entlocken es spricht in Rätseln nur ab und zu versteht man mal ein leises Pfalz.
> 
> Nils.



dein unterbewustsein lügt


----------



## Froschel (13. Dezember 2005)

die Karlsruher Fraktionäre können sich ja dann um 9.00 Uhr bei ManMob Parkplatz treffen.



-_-


----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> die Karlsruher Fraktionäre können sich ja dann um 9.00 Uhr bei ManMob Parkplatz treffen.



wieviele sind wir denn jetzt, soll ich zwecks Mitfahrer zum man mob kommen oder passe ich euch dann in Rastatt ab ?


----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2005)

ach übrigens, zieht schon mal die Schneereifen auf, das wird glaube ich wieder richtig lustig ...


----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2005)

da musst du nicht extra nach Karlsruhe kommen, ich denke Rastatt ab ca. 9.15 sollte ok sein.


----------



## Tohamas (14. Dezember 2005)

Wo's hingeht, is mir ja eigentlich schnurz! Viel wichtiger: In welchem Fred verabreden wir uns denn jetzt?

Hab ich's jetzt richtig: Grosser Platz um 11 ?

Fahre durch Freiburg und nehme gerne noch eine/n frisch gewaschene/n BikerIn mit. (@Nils: Du darfst kommen wie immer...)

@Marc: Was ist mit dir?


----------



## knoflok (14. Dezember 2005)

ich versuchs mal... 

sämtliches weitere bitte im *Glühweinthread*


----------

